# Did petco sell me a pregnant guppy?



## Thelittlemermaid (May 4, 2013)

So in my failed attempt to start a sorority, I got a guppy. Diva doesn't hurt her, so I figured she's okay. I noticed since I got her a couple weeks ago, she's been getting fatter and fatter. I found that she eats the algae in the tank (an under-control diatoms problem) and I do feed her alot. She's constantly popping, and she does have that tiny dark spot near her anus. I'll be able to post pictures tomorrow. So if she's overfed,do I do the same thing that I would do with a betta, or should I do something different? If she's pregnant, than how do I go about taking care of the babies before I can find a suitable home for them? The most I have in the department of baby fish care are some baby betta pellets for my little Hiruko, who I'm pretty sure is male (he's growing so fast into red veiltail from the looks of it)


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

If you bought a female, then yes


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

n25philly said:


> If you bought a female, then yes



That's exactly what I was going to say, word for word


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Baby guppies will find enough diatoms and algea to eat till they get big enough to go after crumbled adult fish food. Problem will be that your other fish will eat the baby guppies. 

Probaly every female guppy you buy will be pregnant unless they are seperated male from female at an early age.

Good luck with your tank!


----------



## Thelittlemermaid (May 4, 2013)

What do I do with the betta and mom, though? Or should I just isolate her until she has the babies and take her out once they're born so she doesn't eat them?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

If you want to keep the babies I would set a small tank (5-10 gallon) and put her in there till she delivers the fry then return her to the main tank. If you did not want babies just leave everything alone - the fry will provide a nutritious meal for your fish. Might sound harsh, but that's how this type of thing is generally handled.
Best wishes!


----------

